

Ask HN: What would you do if there was no Internet? - niico

Tought question?<p>Actually, my main interest is to know what you 
guys do while not coding or hacking the world.<p>For instance, I'm a volunteer firefighter and enjoy doing any kind of sports.
======
runjake
Write more code, visit more BBSes, garden more.

As I get older (late 30s), I'm finding Internet culture more alien and less
appealing to my demographic, so I've been spending less and less time on it.

Outside of work, I'm looking at about 5 minutes per day, unless I'm online
gaming, but then its just to game, not chat with other players. I read a lot
of online articles (Wired Danger Room++), I scan through feeds, find an
article and Instapaper them for offline reading.

I don't feel like I'm really missing anything. Any information important
enough will eventually get to me.

------
AmberShah
Life would go on.

I'd spend more time with my son. Pretty sad, but true.

------
nitefly
Reading, rock climbing, enjoying the outdoors, getting exercise, spending time
with my family.

If there were no Internet because the Internet didn't exist, the world would
be very different and maybe I'd have stuck around school for another degree
helping people dream it up. :)

If there were no Internet because I were stranded somewhere with no Internet,
I'd find a way to get the hell out of there.

------
jawngee
Writing or photography.

~~~
chaosdesigner
I second that. Plus I would learn how to make music, party a lot and travel
even more.

------
vyrotek
Crap, can I borrow someone's hobby?

~~~
niico
Heh, that's what I mean... Do you guys have a B or C plan? :P

------
oziumjinx
Tour guide for white water rafting or mountain biking somewhere around the
Grand Canyon

------
greatfog
If there were no internet, I would subscribe to magazines and visit the
library.

------
alexiocowabunga
Maybe I would actually start getting some serious work done

------
onan_barbarian
Back to magazines.

------
owkaye
Do more boat designing, building and sailing.

------
pascalchristian
Complain, then call my ISP repeatedly :P

------
MisterWebz
Philosophy and sports.

------
abalashov
Philosophy.

------
fezzl
Invent it.

------
rick_2047
Even though if there would have been no internet it won't effect my discipline
(electrical engineering) directly, I wouldn't be this smart. I would have been
an average kid succumbing to peer pressure and taking up the _hottest_
discipline I can get from my _< insert standardized test name here>_ score.

